# November - What are you reading?



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 31, 2007)

In anticipation of the movie, I've started on The Golden Compass last night. Will be reading the other ttwo books in the His Dark Materials trilogy next (The Subtle Knife, The Amber Spyglass).


----------



## Pozatronic (Oct 31, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> In anticipation of the movie, I've started on The Golden Compass last night. Will be reading the other ttwo books in the His Dark Materials trilogy next (The Subtle Knife, The Amber Spyglass).





Really? How is it? A part of me has been wanting to pick those books up for a few years now. After hearing that it has an "atheist agenda" (or so some people think), I'm even more interested in it.


I just picked up Michael Chabon's "Gentlemen Of The Road: A Tale Of Adventure", but I have yet to actually start it. It's dedicated to Michael Moorcock and is being compared to Fafhrd and the  Gray Mouser. His original name for the story was "Jews with Swords". I've been ignoring Chabon for way to long, so this is kind of my first novel of his.


----------



## Ilium (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm reading The Golden Compass with my daughter.  It's a little darker than I expected, but very very good.  We're both psyched about the movie.


----------



## Mallus (Oct 31, 2007)

Pozatronic said:
			
		

> His original name for the story was "Jews with Swords".



For that reason alone I'll by the book. 

Well, that and the fact I love Chabon. After "Gentlemen" you should check out his hardboiled (egg) Jewish noir alternate history The Yiddish Policeman's Union -- it's fantastic. You really can't go wrong with any of his novels, not even his first, The Mysteries of Pittsburgh, which is very very good.


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 31, 2007)

Right now: _The Virtu_, by Sarah Monette; second in a trilogy started by _Melusine _ and ended with _The Mirador_. It's an OK book with tons of characterization. Somewhat gratingly, the characterization is mainly between two half-brothers each of whom is so stubborn and damaged in different ways that they constantly talk past each other or ascribe motives that don't nessesarily exist. It gets a little wearing after a time.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 31, 2007)

Pozatronic said:
			
		

> Really? How is it? A part of me has been wanting to pick those books up for a few years now. After hearing that it has an "atheist agenda" (or so some people think), I'm even more interested in it.




I just finished The Golden Compass and am about a third into The Subtle Knife.

So far they're both good; both deeper and darker than I would have expected from something marketed at the age bracket it appears to be aimed at.

Also, it's not so much that the books have an athiest agenda, but that in the magical victorian England much of the story takes place in that the Church as a political organization is bloated, corrupt & power hungry and is full of folks willing to use, ah, "un-christian" means to accomplish what they think is "right".


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 31, 2007)

Almost halfway through Harry Pot-Pot #5 and reading the whole series back-to-back (to-back to-back...).  I feel like this is my Everest.  If it doesn't kill me, it will only make me stronger.

(By the way, last I checked, today is still October.)


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 31, 2007)

Pozatronic said:
			
		

> I just picked up Michael Chabon's "Gentlemen Of The Road: A Tale Of Adventure", but I have yet to actually start it.




OK, I must have this. I just read the Amazon description and it sounds wonderful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 31, 2007)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> (By the way, last I checked, today is still October.)



But tomorrow is Nov. 1st. (because somewhere on the globe its is 12 hours later).


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm still chipping away at my October books.  I'm back to reading Helix, and I'm partway through two of the books in Pazio's Planet Stories line.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Oct 31, 2007)

_You Can't Go Home Again_ by Thomas Wolfe

This thing is _dense_.  The version I'm reading is a tall trade paperback just over 700 pages, and every page is simply packed with words.  I like his writing very much, but my editorial sensibilities are screaming at me constantly.  To give you an example, there's an entire chapter about an old man's eyes and how they are representative of time, change, loss, etc.  It's a downright beautiful to read, but I have yet to grasp its significance in the story.



> Michael Chabon's "Gentlemen Of The Road: A Tale Of Adventure"




This sounds awesome.  So do his other books.  Definitely going to pay more attention to this guy.


----------



## Tetsubo (Oct 31, 2007)

Gentlemen's Blood: A History of Dueling by Barbara Holland


----------



## Lockridge (Oct 31, 2007)

I've just started reading Fatal Revenant, the next book in the Thomas Covenant Chronicles by Stephen R Donaldson.

It is good reading although its not really anything new.  The same style but not a "must read".  If you're a Covenant fan you will enjoy this.  The author does tend to use the word mimosa too much.


----------



## Pozatronic (Nov 1, 2007)

Mallus said:
			
		

> ... After "Gentlemen" you should check out his hardboiled (egg) Jewish noir alternate history The Yiddish Policeman's Union -- it's fantastic. You really can't go wrong with any of his novels, not even his first, The Mysteries of Pittsburgh, which is very very good.





I know, I know. I've been avoiding that crazy jew for far too long! The weird part is; he's right up my alley. He's friends with Jonathan Lethem, and Jonathan Lethem might be my favorite writer (MIGHT be). I read "Werewolves In Their Youth" a few months ago, and told myself that next book i get would be a Chabon one....but it wasn't. But after this one it will be. I promise. Unless that M. John Harrison book I ordered comes in first. But then after that one. Honest to gosh!

Also, if anybody is into flash fiction, they might want to give a hoot about this 
especially if you're a Dave Eggers fan. I forgot I was also reading this...but it's flash fiction so, c'mon.


----------



## Krug (Nov 1, 2007)

_Twilight of the Superheroes_ and _Shadows over Baker Street_, the Sherlock Holmes meets Cthulhu compilation.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 1, 2007)

I recently finished Dan Brown's _Angels & Demons_.  It was ... a book.  Best I can say for it.

Now I've got a couple of books on Mayan history to get through, followed by a small raft of articles on 18th century English portrait painting -- the former for my gaming interests, the latter for an editing project I am working on.


----------



## S. Baldrick (Nov 1, 2007)

I am reading "The Children of Húrin".


----------



## Ilium (Nov 1, 2007)

S. Baldrick said:
			
		

> I am reading "The Children of Húrin".



 And...?  

I've been curious about this book, but given the short version of it in the Silmarillion, I'm not sure I want to invest the time in reading it.  What do you think so far?


----------



## Eridanis (Nov 1, 2007)

I haven't been reading much, lately. (My usual reading time on the train has been overtaken by naps, since I have a newborn at home that saps my normal sleeping time...)

I may try Gene Wolfe's THE WIZARD next. Never read anything else by him, even with all the rave reviews.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Nov 1, 2007)

Wombat said:
			
		

> I recently finished Dan Brown's _Angels & Demons_.  It was ... a book.  Best I can say for it.



I've read it 2~3 years ago - and it was... better than Da Vinci Code, at least IMO. But this doesn't mean very much.

Well... November project: The Scar by China Mieville.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wolflord (Nov 1, 2007)

Right now I'm 3/4 of the way through Clash of the Sky Galleons (Paul Stewart and Chris Riddell). It s a really enjoyable read so far. Next book is New Edge of the Anvil: A Resource Book for the Blacksmith (Jack Andrews).

Blacksmithing is a big hobby of mine.


----------



## Lazybones (Nov 2, 2007)

Just started _Red Seas Under Red Skies_ by Scott Lynch, the sequel to his _Lies of Locke Lamora._ Thus far it's sort of like _Casino Royale_ meets Fahfrd and the Gray Mouser.

Just finished _The Elves of Cintra_, the second in Terry Brooks's new _Genesis of Shannara_ trilogy. In some ways all of his books are sort of alike, but he can still put together a nice tale. I initially though that the merging of his Word and Void and Shannara series would be gimmicky but it works.

On the library order list:

_The Brave Free Men_, second in Jack Vance's _Durdane_ trilogy. The first book wasn't as good as some other Vance but I'm sort of a Vance completist and this is one series I hadn't been able to find in print for quite some time. 

_Empire of Ivory_ by Naomi Novik, fourth in her _Tremaire_ series (Napoleonic Wars in a world where dragons exist).

_Name of the Wind_, Patrick Rothfuss. I don't know much about this one but I believe I saw it mentioned in one of these threads a few months back.  

So no shortage of things to read this month.


----------



## megamania (Nov 2, 2007)

Just barely the 2nd and I have read more of "The Hunter's Blades" collection by RA Salvatore

Also Read New Avengers #35 comicbook which once more has me going "where can they go after this"

Also going through my new Dragons of Eberron book


----------



## Asmo (Nov 2, 2007)

Lord Tirian said:
			
		

> I've read it 2~3 years ago - and it was... better than Da Vinci Code, at least IMO. But this doesn't mean very much.
> 
> Well... November project: The Scar by China Mieville.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I read the Scar earlier this year, and while Miéville is an exellent writer, his stories are as exiting as watching paint dry.
I would rather read anything by Brown - it´s at least an (often) entertaining and easy read.

Asmo


----------



## Kida (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm currently reading In the Amazon Jungle (Septemberr 11th release) and Martyr of the Amazon: The Life of Sister. Both quite enjoyable so far.


----------



## bento (Nov 5, 2007)

About half-way through "Darwinia: a Novel of a Very Different Twentieth Century" by Robert Charles Wilson.  

So far we're with an expedition exploring primeaval Europe, but I can tell its going to veer off in a completely different direction in a chapter or two.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Nov 5, 2007)

Asmo said:
			
		

> I read the Scar earlier this year, and while Miéville is an exellent writer, his stories are as exiting as watching paint dry.
> I would rather read anything by Brown - it´s at least an (often) entertaining and easy read.
> 
> Asmo



Eh, if I want a easy-relaxing read, I'll get more _Dresden Files_ (which I intend to do).For The Scar (so far) and PSS by Miéville - it's true, his expositions are... a wee bit slow (they take about 1/4 of the books), but then the ball gets rolling - and it rolls fast. And the slow exposition is balanced by good descriptions and interesting characters (though they all seem to be - something not grandma-friendly).

BTW: Finished the first half of The Scar now... so much for November project...

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll finish 'The Singing Sword' in the next day or two.  I haven't decided yet what to pick up once I'm done.  I dont want to try and read all nine volumes of the camulod chronicles in one go.  I tend to burn out on a series when I do that.  Maybe its time for 'Brother Odd' finally.


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm about 100 pages into the final book in the His Dark Materials trilogy (the Golden Compass books), The Amber Spyglass. 

I think I just used the spoiler tag below:

I confronted my 11 year old about the agenda of these books, he said read book 3 - it isn't necessarily about what you think dad.  

I'd certainly recommend these books as much more well written and interesting than their location in the bookstore as teen books would indicate.


----------



## Pants (Nov 6, 2007)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> Just started _Red Seas Under Red Skies_ by Scott Lynch, the sequel to his _Lies of Locke Lamora._ Thus far it's sort of like _Casino Royale_ meets Fahfrd and the Gray Mouser.



Reading that as well. About 3/4 through so far. Lynch does some interesting 'Tarantino-esque' things with his plotting style.  Makes reading his books very interesting, but after a while, I just get damn tired of it and want to continue on with one time-frame story.

Thankfully, he does just that.


----------



## Atlatl Jones (Nov 8, 2007)

I just finished Crooked Little Vein, a hideously twisted book by Warren Ellis.  The plot is a little light, and it's basically an excuse for one hilariously bizarre and perverted scenario after another, but it's worth the read.  It's like a geeky Irvine Welsh who's read too many conspiracy theories.  To give you an idea of what it's like, in the credits he gives thanks to the woman who first put the words "Godzilla" and "Bukkake" together in the same sentence. 

After that, I read Damnation Alley, by Roger Zelazny, and liked it a lot.



			
				Eridanis said:
			
		

> I may try Gene Wolfe's THE WIZARD next. Never read anything else by him, even with all the rave reviews.



The Wizard is the second half of a duology.  Read The Knight first.  I enjoyed it, but it's not an easy read. 

I'm currently in the middle of The Darkest Road, by Guy Gavriel Kay.


----------



## redmagerush (Nov 8, 2007)

Currently working on Steven Erikson's _Gardens of the Moon_ and re-reading the Warhammer omnibus _The Vampire Genevieve_.

Just recently finished another omnibus in the Warhammer universe, _The Blackhearts_, that was a ton of fun.


----------



## Pants (Nov 9, 2007)

Just finished _Red Seas Under Red Skies_ by Scott Lynch.

Rollicking good time. 

Might start on _Vellum _by Hal Duncan or _The Blade Itself_ Trilogy by Joe Abercrombie next.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Nov 9, 2007)

My inner trekkie leapt up and threatened to strangle me if I didn't pick up 'I am Not Spock.'  I guess I'll get 'I Am Spock' afterwards, and see how time changed his opinions.

On the flip side, I picked up 'Magyck' the first book of the Septimus Heap trilogy.  I wasn't impressed, but my wife read through it completely.  Too childish, definately written for younger readers.  My wife doesn't care to read book two.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 10, 2007)

I still haven't finished Anthony Everitt's Cicero. I got distracted by The Road to Madness, a collection of H. P. Lovecraft stories that I've not read in a while. I also started A Treasury of Russian Literature, edited by B. G. Guerney and published in 1943. Not too far into it. As an interesting historical tidbit, the introduction starts by praising the Russians for their fight against the Nazis.

I'm reading/teaching Brian Jacques's Redwall to my 4th graders. The 5th grade is reading The Scarlet Pimpernel, and so I'm also reading that with my son to make sure he stays on task.


----------



## Jubilee (Nov 12, 2007)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> The 5th grade is reading The Scarlet Pimpernel, and so I'm also reading that with my son to make sure he stays on task.




Ooh, I read that last month (or maybe the month before) when I was feeling desperate for the next installment of The Pink Carnation, by Lauren Willig, to come out (January!).  It was surprisingly entertaining, although the author harping on about how weak and womanly the Pimpernel's wife was got a bit tedious.  Seems an odd choice for the 5th grade to me.. but probably way more entertaining than most of the stuff I have (thankfully) forgotten having to read in the 5th grade.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 12, 2007)

Jubilee said:
			
		

> Ooh, I read that last month (or maybe the month before) when I was feeling desperate for the next installment of The Pink Carnation, by Lauren Willig, to come out (January!).  It was surprisingly entertaining, although the author harping on about how weak and womanly the Pimpernel's wife was got a bit tedious.  Seems an odd choice for the 5th grade to me.. but probably way more entertaining than most of the stuff I have (thankfully) forgotten having to read in the 5th grade.




We're an odd school. For example, I teach Roman history to 4th graders, and all our students Kindergarten and up take Latin. We're not too far into the book. My son's just finished chapter 3. I'm a bit behind and need to get caught up.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm currently experiencing a double-barrelled blast of atheistic goodness. 

I'm reading Hitchins' _God is Not Great_ and Dawkin's _The God Delusion_.

I'm also reading Ken Follet's _Pillars of the Earth_, which is a good peice of historical fiction. It's not quite as detailed, historically speaking, as other works in the genre, say from guys like Bernard Cornwell, but the characters are interesting and there's just enough history to keep me interested.

BD


----------



## Psionicist (Nov 13, 2007)

Just finished reading _Noctures_, a collection of short horror/mystery stories by John Connolly. I like John Connolly - especially his Charlie Parker series - but I'm not a huge fan of short stories. The two longer stories in this collection are very good though, and I hear one of the shorter ones will be made into a movie starring Kevin Costner, of all people. 

Right now I'm reading something completely different - _Noble Vision_ by Gen LaGreca - a book recommended to me (or rather it was recommended to everyone who likes Ayn Rand, my favorite author). I have only read a few chapters but I like it very much this far! And that's saying something coming from a guy in his early twenties reading a book about a ballerina. You should check it out if you enjoyed The Fountainhead.


----------



## Richards (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm reading _The Terminal Experiment_ by Robert J. Sawyer.  In it, a scientist in the near future discovers proof that the soul exists and exits the body upon death.  In an attempt to try to discover what the afterlife is life, he creates three copies of his personality in computer simulacra: one stays as-is, and serves as the control; one has all concept of mortality expunged, and simulates immortality; and one has all memory of a physical existence removed, to simulate life after death.

Then one of them turns out to be a killer.  Don't you hate it when that happens?

Johnathan


----------



## Wombat (Nov 13, 2007)

One of my nieces insisted that I read _Warriors #1: Into The Wild_; I can't speak to the rest of the series(es...), but this first book is well-written, well-paced, and has very good characters -- not cardboard cutouts.

While I doubt I will be reading anywhere near _all_ of these books, the first one was more than worth the effort!


----------



## Eridanis (Nov 13, 2007)

I ended up grabbing PERSEUS SPUR by Julian May. I haven't re-read it since I devoured it on its release almost ten years ago. I'm glad to say it's still as good, or even better, than on my first reading.



			
				Atlatl Jones said:
			
		

> The Wizard is the second half of a duology.  Read The Knight first.  I enjoyed it, but it's not an easy read.




Thanks; I couldn't remember which one came first.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Nov 13, 2007)

Right now, "I Am Legend".  It was reprinted thanks to the forthcoming film and I'd never read it, so...


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Nov 13, 2007)

Currently reading HPLs _At the Mountains of Madness_, Eddings' _The Malorian_, _OotS: Start of Darkness_, and I need to get back to _House of Leaves_ which I started last spring, but I got distracted by life issues and just found sitting on my bookshelf looking very abandoned and lonely.


----------



## Richards (Nov 14, 2007)

I also took advantage of the three-day weekend to treat myself to a re-read of Alan Moore's _Watchmen_.  I've lost track of how many times I've read it, but it's still a blast.

Johnathan


----------



## Pozatronic (Nov 15, 2007)

After finishing Michael Chabon's "Jews With Swords" (I refuse to call it by any other title), I picked up "The Yiddish Policeman's Union". I'm only 120 or so pages through it, and that first 100 kinda of just sat there, but I can feel the tip of the hook on the flat of my tongue, just waiting to sink into my flesh.

The only bad part is that "Things That Never Happen" by M. John Harrison has arrived, and there's a very strong urge for me to abandon said novel above and start this short story collection. And also: The latest issue of Tin House has arrived at my doorstep. It's got stories from Kelly Link and Miranda July and Aimee Bender and a piece about Angela Carter from Rick Moody! 

I don't know what to do!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll be heading to the library this weekend. I've got a couple of books they're holding for me: The Coldest Winter: America and the Korean War (David Halberstam) & War In Korea [G.I. Series] (Christopher J Anderson). 

I've been wanting to bone up on my Korean history to be a better writer on the subject.


----------



## Enforcer (Nov 16, 2007)

Just finished The Orc King by R.A. Salvatore. He's still an entertaining read, even though I prefer his Artemis Entreri "spinoffs" of late.

I just started Swords and Deviltry, by Fritz Leiber. It's the first Lankhmar stuff I've ever read, so far it's interesting but we'll see. After that, I'll be either picking up Dreamsongs, Vol. I, a collection of George R.R. Martin's other fiction, or some more Cormac McCarthy (I loved The Road).


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 16, 2007)

I should finish _Red Seas Under Red Skies _ by Scott Lynch this weekend. After that, probably 'Jews With Swords'.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I just finished Noam Chomsky's _Failed States_, and started volume 3 of the Vampire: the Masquerade Clan Novel Saga, and Umberto Eco's _Foucault's Pendulum_.


----------



## BadMojo (Nov 17, 2007)

redmagerush said:
			
		

> Just recently finished another omnibus in the Warhammer universe, _The Blackhearts_, that was a ton of fun.




Could you (or anyone else in this thread) recommend a good starting place for the Warhammer books?  Any particular book or series to start with?  If it matters, I have close to zero knowledge of Warhammer.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Nov 19, 2007)

Richards said:
			
		

> I'm reading _The Terminal Experiment_ by Robert J. Sawyer.




Your description sounded interesting, so I looked it up.  I haven't made it very far, but I imagine it will be a quick read.

I'm also reading "Making Movies, A Guide to Independant Film-making" by John Russo.  I and a few friends are trying to put together a production company, and I don't want to go into it completely blind.  I'm looking for good books on screenplays now for my next read.


----------



## GlassJaw (Nov 20, 2007)

Deathly Hallows.  I can see the light at the end of the Harry Potter tunnel after reading the whole series straight through.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Nov 21, 2007)

2012, by Whitley Streiber.

I read Streiber once way back in high school.  Must be rose-colored glasses, cause these characters are...are...  It's like a bad sci-fi channel movie.

Man, this year I've been tearing through books.  It's been a long time since I read this many.


----------



## Enforcer (Nov 21, 2007)

Tolen Mar said:
			
		

> 2012, by Whitley Streiber.
> 
> I read Streiber once way back in high school.  Must be rose-colored glasses, cause these characters are...are...  It's like a bad sci-fi channel movie.
> 
> Man, this year I've been tearing through books.  It's been a long time since I read this many.



I felt the same way after reading Eddings again after ten years. How could I have liked such drivel?


----------



## catsclaw227 (Nov 26, 2007)

I am reading Waking God by Brian Doe and Philip Harris.  Pretty good so fare.

I am also starting on Orphans of Chaos by John C. Wright.


----------



## sckeener (Nov 26, 2007)

I just finished Brandon Sanderson's *Mistborn: The Final Empire* and I just started *Mistborn: The Well of Ascension*!

So far this to be trilogy is awesome.  I just past of the first book to my wife and she can't put the book down.  I highly recommend them.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm beginning Robin Hobb's _Assassin's Apprentice_, the first book of hers that I read... 

And I'm loving it


----------



## Asmo (Nov 27, 2007)

Horacio said:
			
		

> I'm beginning Robin Hobb's _Assassin's Apprentice_, the first book of hers that I read...
> 
> And I'm loving it




You´re in for a ride...she´s a fantastic writer, I can´t recomend her enough.

Asmo


----------



## Tolen Mar (Nov 27, 2007)

'The Straw Men' by Michael Marshall (I think that's his name, I dont have it in front of my atm...)

I'm not very far in yet, but so far, it hasn't been intolerable.


----------



## sckeener (Nov 27, 2007)

Horacio said:
			
		

> I'm beginning Robin Hobb's _Assassin's Apprentice_, the first book of hers that I read... And I'm loving it




It is good!  I 3rd the recommendation.  She is an awesome writer and everyone that I have given the book to has thought so...

In fact she is the reason I read Brandon Sanderson's *Mistborn: The Final Empire*.  Normally I don't pay much attention to recommendations on the cover (or back) of books, but Robin Hobb's name caught my eye.  I am so glad I trusted my gut.  Mistborn is awesome.


----------



## Enforcer (Nov 27, 2007)

I also loved Robin Hobb's books. All three trilogies in that world are great. I haven't read her other stuff.


----------



## Chaldfont (Nov 27, 2007)

I just finished Tim Powers' Declare. Here's what I'm reading now:

<div style="margin:0px;">
  <embed width="190" height="300" src="http://www.goodreads.com/images/widget/widget2.swf" quality="high" wmode="transparent" FlashVars="id=422075&shelf=currently-reading&title=Chris's bookshelf: currently-reading&sort=date_added&order=d"></embed>
</div>
<div style="margin:0px;">
	<a href="http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/422075" target="_blank"><img alt="Widget_logo" border="0" height="32" src="http://www.goodreads.com/images/widget/widget_logo.gif" title="my goodreads profile" width="190" /></a>
</div>


----------



## GlassJaw (Dec 10, 2007)

I didn't see a December "What Are You Reading?" thread...

Anyway, I finally finished the Potter series.  I was pretty disappointed with Deathly Hallows.  I just felt it didn't go anywhere for most of the book.  

[spoilers]
Rowling also found a way to bring Dumbledore back to explain everything to Harry once again. <rolleyes emote here>

And could the epilogue be any more cookie cutter and lame?  Ugh.  I had heard that there was an epilogue and I was actually looking forward to something like Harry becoming a badass Auror and hunting down the rest of the Death Eaters instead of living happily ever after with Ginny a la Spider-man.  No such luck.
[/spoilers]

Borrowed the Narnia compilation from a friend so I might read that next.


----------



## Psionicist (Dec 11, 2007)

Currently reading Human Action by Ludwig von Mises. Very interesting but it's dense and an incredibly slow read, I think I average 20 pages per day which is about a fifth of my usual speed. Anyhow I'm getting there  

When I've finished reading this book I will reward myself by reading Bad Men and Book of Lost Things by John Connolly. John has quickly become one of my favorite fiction writers and I can wholeheartedly recommend him to anyone who enjoy thrillers/mysteries with a slight supernatural touch.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 11, 2007)

The Aliens sequel as it _should_ have been.


----------



## WayneLigon (Dec 14, 2007)

Michael Chabon's "Gentlemen Of The Road: A Tale Of Adventure" AKA 'Jews With Swords' was quite enjoyable.

"Boots and the Seven-Leaguers: A Rock-and-Troll Story" by Jane Yolan, a YA book that was a nice light quick 'recharge' book for me. Gog the troll and his Pooka buddy try to score tickets to _the _ big music event of the Kingdom under Rhymer's Bridge, but things go awry when his little brother goes missing and the pair have to venture into the fairie woods to look for him.

"Hero" is a superhero prose novel by Perry Moore (executive producer for the _Narnia _ series). Thom Creed is the son of disgraced non-powered superhero Major Might. Discovering he has superpowers himself, he petitions to join The League and is placed in a probationary team with a group of almost 'Mystery Men'-level losers who nonetheless learn to use their powers in some pretty inovative ways. Thom also outs himself as his world's first gay superhero. It's obviously a 'first novel' (though he has plans for an entire series of books about Thom and a possible movie); the pacing is off in a lot of places, some of the situations are painted a bit broadly for my taste, but at least he avoids two hideously cliched plot points I was terribly afraid he was going to use and gives a nicely entertaining story in the end. "Soon I Will Be Invincible" is still a much better superhero prose book, but I'll see what the next Moore book is like.

Right now, I'm on "Making Money" by Terry Pratchett, where Mr Lipwick from 'Going Postal' has been tapped to run the Ankh-Moorpork Bank and Mint.


----------

